# Topics > Arts > Dance >  Huang Yi & Kuka - A duet of human and robot

## Airicist

youtube.com/huangyimoving

vimeo.com/huangyi

facebook.com/HuangYiStudio

----------


## Airicist

HUANG YI & KUKA - A DUET OF HUMAN AND ROBOT 

Published on Feb 4, 2013




> HUANG YI & KUKA
> Choreographer / Production : Huang Yi
> Music : Arvo Part, Bach
> Lighting and Sync Technology : Ou Yen-Ku
> Robot Technical : Germany KUKA Industrial Robot Company of Taiwan
> Support : Digital Arts Centre of Taipei

----------


## Airicist

HUANG YI STUDIO + ATOM 3D
June 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Huang Yi and Kuka - Film Teaser
from 3-Legged Dog
June 29, 2015




> A film by 3LD/3D+ , based on the work of the artist dancer Huang Yi. As a child, Huang Yi longed for a robot companion. As an adult, he created a robot to dance with. Acclaimed Taiwanese choreographer and dancer Huang Yi and his robot companion KUKA bring razor sharp precision and stunning artistry to 3LD Art & Technology Center. Harmoniously weaving together the art of dance and the science of mechanical engineering, HUANG YI & KUKA is a poetic work that flawlessly intertwines modern dance and visual arts with the realm of robotics.

----------

